

Ask HN: What should I learn to create my project? - soneca

I have an idea that I want to transform into a MVP, but I can&#x27;t properly code. I know the very basics of CSS+html, Javascript and I did a functional SaaS in C# with a lot of help from Visual Studio. Just enough to know that I am capable of learning to code.
I want to know not only what language and framework to learn, but what should I use to actually deploy and publish my product (it is a SaaS, more on the idea below). As I see on regular beginner&#x27;s learning platforms - codecademy and etc - this is a most overlooked field. Should I use AWS, a server on Digital Ocean, some Platform as a Service that I don&#x27;t know yet but is more user friendly? In all of this the only thing I know is how to buy a domain. After that, i need to learn.<p><i>The idea:</i><p>It is a tool that transforms a list of links on a visual board.<p>Imagine you ask a friend to help you learn about quantitative finance and he emails you back with a list of links to pages where you should begin to learn. Among these links there is a diversity of pages: a wikipedia article, 2 youtube videos (one is a lecture, other an interview), 3 books&#x27; Amazon pages, 4 twitter accounts to follow, 2 blogs, a podcast, a particular post of another blog and a project&#x27;s github.<p>I would like to build a tool that take that list of links and transform into a one-page visually attractive and didatic board, summarizing and giving a small taste of all the resources.<p>Just as Facebook do to individual links when you post on your timeline: youtube videos can be seen on the spot, twitter accounts are shown the avatar and description, blog posts are shown some thumbnail image and the beginning of the post text, wikipedia is shown the title of the article and first paragraph. You get the idea. Most are just the &lt;title&gt; and &lt;description&gt; of the linked page, a few relevant sites get special treatment (as Youtube or Vimeo).<p>The MVP would allow anyone to transform your hyperlinks into a public, temporarily available board.
======
gamechangr
You need a language with a lot of power (less lines of code) and ability to
interface easily with a database. I would pick Ruby on Rails as my first
option { or you could use Python }

Both Ruby on Rails and Python you will need to know some of the fundamentals
you mentioned like html,css, and javascript certainly helps.

